# going on holiday to U.S.A.



## ftt (Feb 25, 2005)

ok guys in october 05 I will bo coming over to stay in u.s.a. spending 4 days in Los Angeles,San Francisco and Las Vgas.Where is the best shop to go and drool over some nice gear (mr plastic may come in handy) and were can I look to see if there are any local races on whilst I'm over there(web page etc).Cheers any info will be great.


----------



## fracisco (Apr 25, 2002)

*Info*

http://www.socalcycling.com for race info.
http://www.socalvelo.com for some general info

In terms of shops, it really depends on where you are going to be. If you are going to be on the Westside of L.A., I recommend Helen's Cycles in Santa Monica (http://www.helenscycles.com).


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

*another L.A. shop*

if you'll be anywhere near Burbank stop into Bicycle Johns. It's got a drool factor of 10+. No "lines" of brands here, just one of a kind goodness.

http://www.bicyclejohns.com/locations.htm


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Bicycle John's in Burbank. Velo Pasadena in Pasadena (among other treasures, To Die For classics hanging from the ceiling). Marina Del Rey Bike Shop, just south of the City of Santa Monica on Lincoln Blvd. Budget Bicycles in Eagle Rock (a community between Glendale and Pasadena). I Martin Imports in West Hollywood used to be good, and they have some cool retro stuff on the walls, but their salad days are long past.


----------



## ftt (Feb 25, 2005)

fracisco said:


> http://www.socalcycling.com for race info.
> http://www.socalvelo.com for some general info
> 
> In terms of shops, it really depends on where you are going to be. If you are going to be on the Westside of L.A., I recommend Helen's Cycles in Santa Monica (http://www.helenscycles.com).


thanks for the web pages ftt


----------



## ftt (Feb 25, 2005)

just want to say cheers for the info on the places to go will print out and keep for when i get over,ftt


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

ftt said:


> ...were can I look to see if there are any local races on whilst I'm over there(web page etc).Cheers any info will be great.


Do you like to watch velodrome races? There are two velodromes in the general Los Angeles area, Carson & Encino. You can go each of their sites to see their schedules.
www.encinovelodrome.org
http://www.homedepotcenter.com/events/default.sps


----------

